# Donner sa CB pour obtenir des applis gratuites ?



## Mac à Rosny (24 Novembre 2017)

J'ai peut-être raté quelque chose, mais, depuis quelques temps quand je veux obtenir une *appli* *gratuite* sur l'App Store, l'appli iOS App Store me demande en préalable, les références complètes de ma CB.
Auparavant, c'était pas le cas uniquement pour les applis payantes ou les achats intégrés.
Vérifié et confirmé à de multiples reprises.
Du coup, je préfère annuler ces téléchargements, par sécurité.

Est-il possible de supprimer cette _amélioration ?
_
Merci à ceux qui savent de me conseiller.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2017)

Etrange l'App store ne me demande rien


----------



## Michael003 (25 Novembre 2017)

Je crois que de base pour se créer un compte sur l’App store il faut une CB, donc peut être que de temps en temps ils font des vérifications pour checker si t’as toujours une CB active et te demandent par sécurité de retaper les derniers chiffres


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Novembre 2017)

Je ne sais plus si c'était avec le mac, l'iPhone ou les deux mais comme j'utilisais une CB virtuelle elle n'était plus valable et je ne pouvais plus rien prendre même si c'était gratuit...
Ensuite, j'avais simplement supprimé ma carte associé au compte et ça avait réglé le problème pour les applications gratuites.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2017)

Pourtant sur l'Appstore , vous avez le choix


----------



## Michael003 (26 Novembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourtant sur l'Appstore , vous avez le choix



Ah, ça a du changer !

Je me souviens à l’époque tous les tutos « créer son compte App Store sans carte bancaire »[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 
Ça ne doit plus être à l’ordre du jour


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2017)

Oui , je me souviens de cela , maintenant tu peux mettre " aucun " je prefere


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Novembre 2017)

En fait, même en cas d'appli gratuite, le moyen de paiement est vérifié. Décision prise à «_l'insu de son plein gré_» par Apple ?
Dans mon cas, une carte périmée, empêchait de télécharger ces applis.
J'ai réglé le *Mode de facturation = Aucun* et le problème a été résolu.
Jura39 et Michael003 sont parvenus à la même conclusion.
Merci à tous.


----------

